# NYE Driver Competition!



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm announcing a NYE competition for the the biggest TOTAL FARE amount on 12/31. Post your trips here from 7 PM to 3 AM ONLY and let the best (luckiest) driver win!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

It won't be as busy as last year because there are a lot more drivers and this will probably only apply to drivers in the big cities but there will be some surge and I hope to be lucky enough to get a few long trips. Don't anticipate it to be anywhere near what Uber is saying it will be of course.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Where are you going to hang out uberdc? I'm working my other job so I won't be out nye but if I was working I'd probably camp out near some of the big hotels having parties or around DuPont, though the Clarendon area has the highest surges I have seen (4x) quite frequently


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Where are you going to hang out uberdc? I'm working my other job so I won't be out nye but if I was working I'd probably camp out near some of the big hotels having parties or around DuPont, though the Clarendon area has the highest surges I have seen (4x) quite frequently


I have a honey hole in SE near the Navy Yard but yeah I've seen the recents surges in Clarendon area also. If I'm not in ny usual spot I'll be in Georgetown, close enough where I can just cross the bridge for any VA surges.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a honey hole here in my house, it's pretty nice too!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Large said:


> I have a honey hole here in my house, it's pretty nice too!


I always start from house too, my honey hole is only a few blocks away.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> YUP i hate those mother****ers who order cab and uber at same time. Ill just arrive at location and wait 6 mins (to be safe and sure ill get the five bucks) and then press client no show.





Ubermanpt said:


> So we all have seen the ads (not why I signed up fyi) that says make $1500/ week. On the weekly email it said that too drivers made $24/hr last week and were online 30 hours. That comes out to $720 a week and being online 30 hours doesn't mean you will work all those 30 hours. That's also before the 20% cut which brings it down to $576. So top drivers are making $576 according to uber itself. Even if you work 40 hours which means having to be online probably 60 hours your pay after the 20% is 768 weekly not including just had which has to be at least $100 so in reality not worrying about wear and tear, damage, ect.., you need to work 60 hours (to actually drive 40 hours) to make around $650 a week without considering everything else. These $1500/ week ads dont seem to match reality.
> Best thing from my point of view is do uber part time.





UberDC said:


> I always start from house too, my honey hole is only a few blocks away.


I meant my toilet LOL


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I'm announcing a NYE competition for the the biggest TOTAL FARE amount on 12/31. Post your trips here from 7 PM to 3 AM ONLY and let the best (luckiest) driver win!


You're on!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds like a challenge! Ill Participate!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not holding my breath about tonight and I'm certainly not accepting any fare that is not a surge.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Biggest night of the year! Lol, I'm still sitting at home awaiting surges. I didn't go chase the few earlier.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Tons of cars available. Uber told us for weeks that come 6pm it's on. BS.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm starting out with my cousin and - 30$ fare into busy town, so it's nice to atleast go up with pax


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Unless it surges past 12 then I will be doing exactly 0 trips.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

So busy


----------



## Wonderful (Dec 17, 2014)

242 gross 30 tips. Lame


----------



## Jens Anthony (Oct 19, 2014)

11 trips 120 gross


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

3 trips $167. I maximized my time and effort, lol.


----------



## Jen32 (Oct 6, 2014)

4 trips, $883 gross. I drive Black. I drove from 12-3 am only. 5.5X highest surge.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Jen32 said:


> 4 trips, $883 gross. I drive Black. I drove from 12-3 am only. 5.5X highest surge.


Nice. You may have won.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

$5 passenger referral on today's Lyft statement. No surge and I stayed Home. I win!!!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

do rider request count? cuz I had two back to back that were 35-36 minutes away. f that.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> do rider request count? cuz I had two back to back that were 35-36 minutes away. f that.


I had several requests that were 20+ mins away and outside of the surge zone. I was like, ummm...hell no.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Driving Plus NYE. I went online at 7pm. No fares for the first 3 hours. The passenger app saturated with drivers everywhere. Once the pings began, I stayed fairly busy through 3am, like it used to be driving X. People handing me cash tips was a real plus: a $5, $10, and a $20. At least 2 first time passengers using their free first trip. The night did not live up to the hype, but it was a terrific night. I would drive more if I had nights like this more often.


----------

